# Va native, Mi boarder...



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, welcome to the site, and welcome to Michigan. I am quite a distance from Boyne (live near Grand Rapids), but I absolutely want to go in a bad way. I probably won't make it there this winter any more, but I am going to definitely try next winter. If I remember, I'll hit you up, and maybe we can get some other people from here to join us.

On another note, I always board at Cannonsburg, so if you're ever in my neck of the woods, hit me up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

welcome to the site:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Irish2685 said:


> On another note, I always board at Cannonsburg, so if you're ever in my neck of the woods, hit me up.


where is that located at? ive never heard of it.

lake city is about 20-30 minutes east of cadillac, so luckily boyne is only an hour at the most from me. i liked it, but didnt go to both boynes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

you scared me with the title, the "Va native" part looked spanish to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

ha. well if its any consolation my mother is from south america but is german by blood. she is trilagual (spanish, german, and english). youd never suspect an accent. 

i am as well but not fluently.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> where is that located at? ive never heard of it.
> 
> lake city is about 20-30 minutes east of cadillac, so luckily boyne is only an hour at the most from me. i liked it, but didnt go to both boynes.


Cannonsburg is a small little resort in Belmont, which is a bit NorthEast of Grand Rapids. According to Google Maps, Lake City is about 2 hours North of Grand Rapids.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

VAhasnoWAVES said:


> if anyone is from the area, laxed, and trying to do some chillage on the slopes i guess youve got a new brah on the mountain. hit me up, and see ya on the slopes.
> 
> a couple notes:
> -being binded in sucks.
> ...


hey well im from mid lower michigan but i usually go up north a few times a year. id be willing to meet up at boyne or nubs nob since most of my friends are too frikkn lazy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

sick and sick...

ill be sure to send PMs if im heading out to the mountain. hit me up as well.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I plan on getting up north probably early- to mid-March.

You might want to keep an eye on the Regional chat forum for Southeast Michigan. I know it's not exactly your locale, but it's an active forum here and alot of the metro-Detroit riders do go up north pretty frequently.

Also check out Schuss Mountain/Shanty Creek resort near Gaylord, Crystal Mountain in Thompsonville.

The Otsego Club (normally a private club) is open to public this year on Thursdays and Fridays, it also opens to the public the week of St. patrick's day, when they close for the season.

It's an exceptionally well-organized mountain, short lift lines, wide open runs, decent vertical drop for MI, and park features all over the place if you're in to any of that. IMO, Otsego is the best resort in MI


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the info. ive heard of a lot of these places, just never looked into them. im in the process of job hunting so that takes most of my time at the moment. but march sounds more than doable. ive got a jeep with 4wd and aint affraid to use it. ha!

i noticed my surfing and skating has directly translated into my snowboarding. ive always been good at flowing and generating speed, which is phenominal on a mountain, then setting up to do the biggest gnarliest turn i can. generating speed and flowing a wave helps you to set up for those barrel rides along with huge top turns and cut backs. skating, see how long you can hold a slide check down the hill, or try to blow tail on the bank...

snowboarding is the same, i find myself carving a lot. airs are fun, pipe is sick, but i get the most stoke out of exiting a turn with as much energy as i went into it. you guys got any suggestions on places to go to gouge up the runs? and what are the chances of picking up a powder day here? ive been watching too much fuel TV and seeing guys like terje and eero throwing these big pow slashes gets me all worked up... ****, i know.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

keep watching the weather. Where you're at up there, Crystal & Boynes tend to get a lot of "lake effect" snow blowing over lake michigan in story cycles. It's not likely that you'll get an 18" dump or anything truly epic, but they get 6-8" dumps pretty regularly.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

yea head to the se michigan forum-we should all try an schedule an outing


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

david_z said:


> keep watching the weather. Where you're at up there, Crystal & Boynes tend to get a lot of "lake effect" snow blowing over lake michigan in story cycles. It's not likely that you'll get an 18" dump or anything truly epic, but they get 6-8" dumps pretty regularly.


oh thank god. thats reassuring. lol. every time i seen the weather forcasted at over an inch of snow i get grumpy. time to break out the tractor and snow plow. though its a love/hate relationship... kinda need the snow to board eh? hopefully we get some more white stuff sunday. we need it.


----------

